
Twitter bans anon_operation Visa Attackers (WikiLeak supporters) - goldenthunder
http://twitter.com/#!/anon_operation
======
masonlee
Yikes. Hope Twitter is preparing for a DDOS themselves. These bot nets need to
be shut down.

~~~
robwgibbons
I thought the same thing. Twitter's asking for it.

